# 311 receiver's now paperweights?



## sliderbob

I called to activate an old 311 receiver that I bought from a satellite dealer a few years ago-no balance, receiver and card are CLEAN. They said that, with my setup, they can NOT activate it-I have a 522 dvr and 722 dvr with the HD type dish. Something about no longer are the MPEG-2 receivers being any good. They also said they are getting rid of the 522 dvrs. I guess the 311 receivers are paperweights now.


----------



## Tiny

i activated a old 301 reciever about a month ago using dish 500 antenna but if u got an HD dish they wont activate but u have to get new smart card like i did with a dish 500 or 300 system.


----------



## scooper

Don't think so - I'm still using one (311 receiver). I'd say we don't have the whole story.

Is that "522" really a 622 ? (being an HD DVR ?) If so, that's the reason you can't add an SD receiver - once your account is flagged as HD - that's it.

However - I'm somewhat surprised about that old 301 being activated. I guess you'll be getting an upgrade to a 311 sometime.


----------



## sliderbob

scooper said:


> Don't think so - I'm still using one (311 receiver). I'd say we don't have the whole story.
> 
> Is that "522" really a 622 ? (being an HD DVR ?) If so, that's the reason you can't add an SD receiver - once your account is flagged as HD - that's it.
> 
> However - I'm somewhat surprised about that old 301 being activated. I guess you'll be getting an upgrade to a 311 sometime.


My active receivers are 522 DuoDVR (LEASED) and a VIP722 HD DuoDVR (OWNED). My 311 receiver is also OWNED. The Dish is a TurboHD.


----------



## Tiny

why would a 301 get a upgrade to 311 both r mpeg2 lots of rv people use 301 and 311 dont think they will scrap mpeg2 for awhile.


----------



## sliderbob

Tiny said:


> why would a 301 get a upgrade to 311 both r mpeg2 lots of rv people use 301 and 311 dont think they will scrap mpeg2 for awhile.


Well they sure would NOT activate my 311, even though I still have a 522 DVR (which is a SD DVR) on my account. I was on the phone with 2 Dish people yesterday for over an hour trying to activate it, but they say it is NOT compatible with my system


----------



## sliderbob

I chatted with someone online. Apparently with my satellite dish, I am no longer able to add mpeg-2 receivers. My account is tagged for Mpeg-4 HD only. Bummer!


----------



## Jhon69

sliderbob said:


> I chatted with someone online. Apparently with my satellite dish, I am no longer able to add mpeg-2 receivers. My account is tagged for Mpeg-4 HD only. Bummer!


There's really no problem you can get a 211k and activate it,I did.In fact I activated 2-211ks.

Look on the bright side when DISH goes MPEG-4 only on the Western Arc you will be already set up.


----------



## scooper

Tiny said:


> why would a 301 get a upgrade to 311 both r mpeg2 lots of rv people use 301 and 311 dont think they will scrap mpeg2 for awhile.


The 301's can't do something the 311's can, I think it is 8PSK modulation. I know it is 8 something.


----------



## P Smith

Yes, it's has pure QPSK tuner and can do only MPEG-2 decompressing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

But if he really has a 522 activated on his account, then they can't have him on eastern arc and they can't have him flagged for MPEG4-HD only.

Something isn't right. They might not want to activate it... but there's no reason a 311 can't work if a 522 is working.


----------



## P Smith

We should wait for OP clarification ... else we will be swamped in speculations.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

EA installations can only use MPEG 4 receivers. My guess is you have an EA installation. Thanks.



sliderbob said:


> I chatted with someone online. Apparently with my satellite dish, I am no longer able to add mpeg-2 receivers. My account is tagged for Mpeg-4 HD only. Bummer!


----------



## BobaBird

His 522 works and he's in Utah.


----------



## scooper

Andthe word he gets when he calls Dish is that they will not activate his "owned" 311. I would want him to check the R00 / S00 numbers before calling that "OK".


----------



## shadough

Interesting. If he's in Utah, he's not on eastern arc right? So on western arc, clearly the 522 can work, an so can the 311. odd.

To ultimatly answer the qestion: NO 311's are not paperwieghts, they CAN be activated, if your on western arc satelites AND your account hasn't already been flagged as an "HD only" account.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It is entirely possible his account is incorrectly marked as pointing to different satellites. I've heard of cases where the computer has different info than the actuality for the customer... and correcting that info then enables the receiver activation that was being blocked.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

He can still be an EA installation in Utah. We have EA installations here in Denver. It depends upon LOS. Thanks.



shadough said:


> Interesting. If he's in Utah, he's not on eastern arc right? So on western arc, clearly the 522 can work, an so can the 311. odd.
> 
> To ultimatly answer the qestion: NO 311's are not paperwieghts, they CAN be activated, if your on western arc satelites AND your account hasn't already been flagged as an "HD only" account.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please PM your account number to me so I can review your account to see if I can assist you in this matter. Thanks.



sliderbob said:


> Well they sure would NOT activate my 311, even though I still have a 522 DVR (which is a SD DVR) on my account. I was on the phone with 2 Dish people yesterday for over an hour trying to activate it, but they say it is NOT compatible with my system


----------



## sliderbob

scooper said:


> Andthe word he gets when he calls Dish is that they will not activate his "owned" 311. I would want him to check the R00 / S00 numbers before calling that "OK".


Well, I already SOLD my receiver since Dish would NOT activate it and the Receiver and Card numbers were VERIFIED and CLEAR by Dish.


----------



## P Smith

So trivial outcome put an end of the discussion ...


----------

